# Interior color change opinions?



## MR70GTO (May 2, 2015)

Ok so i know I'm going to hear the negative feed back from hardcore gto guys lol :smash:buuuuut I hate the sandlewood int color which is the original color it came with and wondering by me changing the color to black since I would think that's a more desirable color anyways would that decrease the value a lot? A part of me says screw take that risk do what I want but since the car is completely original matching numbers i don't want it to hurt the value a whole lot. I need to do the interior anyways cuz the PO did a horrible job!!:willy: and I was going to order OPGI stage 2 https://www.opgi.com/gto/1970/interior-accessories/interior-kits/G203/ what do think for the price and is there better deals then this..what the pro or con by me doing this? Your opinions are appreciated


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

MR70GTO said:


> Ok so i know I'm going to hear the negative feed back from hardcore gto guys lol :smash:buuuuut I hate the sandlewood int color which is the original color it came with and wondering by me changing the color to black since I would think that's a more desirable color anyways would that decrease the value a lot? A part of me says screw take that risk do what I want but since the car is completely original matching numbers i don't want it to hurt the value a whole lot. I need to do the interior anyways cuz the PO did a horrible job!!:willy: and I was going to order OPGI stage 2 https://www.opgi.com/gto/1970/interior-accessories/interior-kits/G203/ what do think for the price and is there better deals then this..what the pro or con by me doing this? Your opinions are appreciated


Black seats will get very hot in a convertible in Ca. in the summer.
That and the fact it is an original car I would go with the lighter original color.
Shop around, OPGI has a lot of the same stuff as PY but at a higher price.


----------



## MR70GTO (May 2, 2015)

Honestly the heat doesn't bother me because Its only my weekend car. I'm more worried about value..btw what's PY?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

A lot of these Pontiac guys are real sticklers on parts matching cars, I have had the wrong bolts pointed out on mine so yes it will hurt the value.
(I put the proper bolts on my parts list and ordered them).


----------



## SpeedSLC (May 24, 2015)

I have a 71 that is waiting for restoration that has the same sandlewood interior. A friend of mine who restores cars told me i should change the interior color but there is no way I am going to. This friend has restored many cars in the past 20 years so many people will tell you that it will decrease the value but he has found that it really doesn't matter when it comes to selling if you find the right buyer. On the other hand though he does agree that to get the very top dollar out of your car it typically needs to be all original. Who knows, the black interior may help it sell one day because that's what a buyer is looking for and doesn't care about 100% original. So what i'm saying is that there are pros and cons and it depends on the situation. No regrets! 

But one last note, this friend of mine also reccommended that I make my 71 gto into a judge clone, he thought it would sell easier that way as he had done it to a GTO he had. I just laughed and told him it sounded like a pretty ridiculous idea


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

To each their own right? I am in the at the end if tearing my gto apart. Non orginal engine trans and interior. But when I bought the car it didn't have these things. An all original numbers matching car IMHO should stay that way. Sounds like you want to do alot of tinkering. List it sell it use the cash to buy/build what you want. But for the original question keep it original. But I know nothing.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

MR70GTO said:


> Ok so i know I'm going to hear the negative feed back from hardcore gto guys lol :smash:buuuuut I hate the sandlewood int color which is the original color it came with and wondering by me changing the color to black since I would think that's a more desirable color anyways would that decrease the value a lot? A part of me says screw take that risk do what I want but since the car is completely original matching numbers i don't want it to hurt the value a whole lot. I need to do the interior anyways cuz the PO did a horrible job!!:willy: and I was going to order OPGI stage 2 https://www.opgi.com/gto/1970/interior-accessories/interior-kits/G203/ what do think for the price and is there better deals then this..what the pro or con by me doing this? Your opinions are appreciated


The color change is your choice, if your red '70 convert had the saddle interior, can state many would would prefer it with a sandelwood interior. Is there an ivory interior for '70? If so that might be a better choice than a "cooker" black interior

Just my .02, but I wouldn't buy any interior kit with PUI seat covers and door panels and that's exactly what OPGI's overpriced kit includes. Legendary makes a much higher quality product than PUI. 
In the 90's, many of us restorers ordered PUI interior pieces for GTO's, as that was the only choice. On the door and side panels, I ordered PUI's at whls several times and always ordered the PUI side and door panels unassembled and reused our steel upper inner panels along with attention to the thin cell foam used to cover the metal uppers. When done, one had a much more stock appearing upper area on these four PUI panels, than with their crappy preassembled panels, but the definition in PUI's dielectric moldings still would not match up with nice original panels. 

Legendary has got it right in both respects, and you can find deals, Wellington Classics north of Denver has provided many Pontiac and Mopar friends with a good deal on Legendary orders.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

MR70GTO said:


> Ok so i know I'm going to hear the negative feed back from hardcore gto guys lol :smash:buuuuut I hate the sandlewood int color which is the original color it came with and wondering by me changing the color to black since I would think that's a more desirable color anyways would that decrease the value a lot? A part of me says screw take that risk do what I want but since the car is completely original matching numbers i don't want it to hurt the value a whole lot. I need to do the interior anyways cuz the PO did a horrible job!!:willy: and I was going to order OPGI stage 2 https://www.opgi.com/gto/1970/interior-accessories/interior-kits/G203/ what do think for the price and is there better deals then this..what the pro or con by me doing this? Your opinions are appreciated


The color change is your choice, if your red '70 convert had the saddle interior, can state many would would prefer it with a sandelwood interior. Is there an ivory interior for '70? If so that might be a better choice than a "cooker" black interior, and that's basically what you will have, been there...

Just my .02, but I wouldn't buy any interior kit with PUI seat covers and door panels and that's exactly what OPGI's overpriced kit includes. Legendary makes a much higher quality product than PUI. 
In the 90's, many of us restorers ordered PUI interior pieces for GTO's, as that was the only choice. On the door and side panels, I ordered PUI's at whls several times and always ordered the PUI side and door panels unassembled and reused our steel upper inner panels along with attention to the thin cell foam used to cover the metal uppers. When done, one had a much more stock appearing upper area on these four PUI panels, than with their crappy preassembled panels, but the definition in PUI's dielectric moldings still would not match up with nice original panels. 

Legendary has got it right in both respects, and you can find deals, Wellington Classics north of Denver has provided many Pontiac and Mopar friends with a good deal on Legendary orders.


----------



## MR70GTO (May 2, 2015)

Pinion head said:


> The color change is your choice, if your red '70 convert had the saddle interior, can state many would would prefer it with a sandelwood interior. Is there an ivory interior for '70? If so that might be a better choice than a "cooker" black interior, and that's basically what you will have, been there...
> 
> Just my .02, but I wouldn't buy any interior kit with PUI seat covers and door panels and that's exactly what OPGI's overpriced kit includes. Legendary makes a much higher quality product than PUI.
> In the 90's, many of us restorers ordered PUI interior pieces for GTO's, as that was the only choice. On the door and side panels, I ordered PUI's at whls several times and always ordered the PUI side and door panels unassembled and reused our steel upper inner panels along with attention to the thin cell foam used to cover the metal uppers. When done, one had a much more stock appearing upper area on these four PUI panels, than with their crappy preassembled panels, but the definition in PUI's dielectric moldings still would not match up with nice original panels.
> ...


After long thought I'm going black the heat doesn't bother me especially when it a weekend car,as for value I think the way I'm resto modding this goat it will look better with black interior and if I loose a lil value I'll gain with look lol.. That saddle wood is killing me lol but your saying that OPGI is over priced??? For 1400 that stage 2 gives you everything!!?? I priced out legendary and it 300 more with less things??


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

MR70GTO said:


> After long thought I'm going black the heat doesn't bother me especially when it a weekend car,as for value I think the way I'm resto modding this goat it will look better with black interior and if I loose a lil value I'll gain with look lol.. That saddle wood is killing me lol but your saying that OPGI is over priced??? For 1400 that stage 2 gives you everything!!?? I priced out legendary and it 300 more with less things??


Have you examined PUI fake comfortweave seatcovers and Legendary's? How about both company's door and side panels? Have you called Wellington Classics & had them give you a quote on the Legendary assembled door panels, side panels and front and rear seat covers? They discount. In order to compare prices with OPGI on their PUI junk, you would have pay extra, above the "kit" price to buy those 4 panels assembled, or factor in labor to properly install nice used upper steel tops. 

The OPGI kit hardly includes everything, for one thing, usually nice to rougher '68, and '69-72 GM strato bucket seats need replacement rear plastic panels, as they are chalky or scraped up...there arenone in this "kit". Having ordered, picked up, and installed repro interior parts for a bunch of late '60's and early 70's A & F body's, I seldom order the tar and paper carpet underlayment kits. Same deal with armrest bases. On the sill plates, there are two different repro's, I use nos GM that have installed he mall rivets in. Those have been disco'ed but there are two different repro's.

Getting back to the plastic seatback panels, over the years, there have been 3 different reproductions of the '69-72 strato bucket seat back panels. With the first two reproductions, the grain of the plastic was waaaay different than original, the first supplier was actually PUI, and the chrome piping was a thin flexible welting, attached with clear silicone...junk. want to bet what piping you're getting in the "kit" is today's cheap thin flexible stuff. 

Carpet... ACC is what I've always bought, after trying a few cheaper house brands like Hugger Performance. For many years, I bought premolded sets of ACC carpet for $8o-85 a box, often bringing it in from out of town and selling it for $100 a set. While ACC carpets sets have gone up in price, ACC carpet be bought local from many vendors who have a whls acct, and its the best quality repro carpet, one can buy. There are some cheap imitators out there, I would insist in ACC, mention that though wouldbe forewarned, if you put black carpet in a car that sees a lot of sun exposure, expect to have to pull the carpet out and redye it black, or replace it in about 5 years, as it very common to get a very slight purple tint to it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

IMO when restoring a car you MUST quality shop, not price shop. If you are going to do it, do it right or you won't be happy when it doesn't look right and it starts coming apart because of inferior materials and workmanship. 

Personally my car has a black interior and its just plain hot in the summer. Jump in wearing a pair of shorts after it's been sitting in the sun is an experience to remember. Some nice towels on the seat make a huge difference in comfort.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Having installed complete interiors using both products, I can say without a doubt that Legendary far exceeds the quality of the PUI products. 

I'm too poor to buy cheap.

As for color... I wish my car looked good with anything except black. Damn near every muscle car out there has black interior and I'm tired of it. For my tastes a red car look best with tan interior. Will you hurt the value on an otherwise matching numbers car? Absolutely you will. At the end of the day though, it's your car. Do with it what you want.


----------



## MR70GTO (May 2, 2015)

Pinion head said:


> Have you examined PUI fake comfortweave seatcovers and Legendary's? How about both company's door and side panels? Have you called Wellington Classics & had them give you a quote on the Legendary assembled door panels, side panels and front and rear seat covers? They discount. In order to compare prices with OPGI on their PUI junk, you would have pay extra, above the "kit" price to buy those 4 panels assembled, or factor in labor to properly install nice used upper steel tops.
> 
> The OPGI kit hardly includes everything, for one thing, usually nice to rougher '68, and '69-72 GM strato bucket seats need replacement rear plastic panels, as they are chalky or scraped up...there arenone in this "kit". Having ordered, picked up, and installed repro interior parts for a bunch of late '60's and early 70's A & F body's, I seldom order the tar and paper carpet underlayment kits. Same deal with armrest bases. On the sill plates, there are two different repro's, I use nos GM that have installed he mall rivets in. Those have been disco'ed but there are two different repro's.
> 
> ...



So I spoke with John from legend, he was cool gave lots of info had him price me out everything including a top and it came out to 2400 not including shipping which is 250 ...that's a lil more then what I wanted to spend I do like how some come preassembled I'm def the type that wants it done right so we will see..appreciate all the good info..


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Looking for savings, along with quality repro pieces, could pick up the Legendary seat covers, assembled door and side panels from Wellington, should be able to get a discount. Then, buy whatever else you need locally through any Chevelle or multi line vendor, even at swapper, cash and carry, should be able to save a LOT. 

On convert tops for '68-70 GTO's and other same era A bodys, I've bought the Electron brand top with glass rear window from several suppliers including Performance Years (now Ames). Always got a good deal on the Electrons, and have several customers that have had them on their garaged converts near 20 years. 

Years ago, one local longtime "coachwork" shop insisted on my customer buying one of their Robbins brand convert top, & they were trying to stick it to her for over $1200 installed. She picked the shop, as they had been in business for a long time, and took them the GTO... this was with a new Electron brand top I had ordered in. Amazingly, the longtime help couldn't get the rear bow height correct, and the material as a result wouldn't fully reach the front header bow... Of course this bunch was trying to blame it on the top. I had make a visit, then get the Electron tech people on the line with what was beginning to be an agitated shop foreman to give them the correct dimension for he rear bow height. In the end, the shop, in business for nearly 50 years, supposedly having installed thousands of convert tops, was just playing games on my customer.... "if you'd bought our brand top" (which they had marked up 125%) and their expensive labor... Needless to say, they got their butts straightened out. Even more amazingly, this longtime "coachwork" shop is now out of business...crooks! Since that experience, have had another local shop properly install convert tops I supplied for around $300-350 labor, at least 6 or 7 tops for me with excellent results. Do some research, when it comes time to have a new top installed. What you will find, is many "upholstery" guys or shops are nothing more than 80's through today's cars "headliner glue'ers", and will sub out convert top installations.


----------

